# Civic Projects of Hong Kong after the Handover



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

*Civic Projects of Hong Kong after the Handover*

This thread reviews some major civic construction projects designed by the Architectural Services Department of Hong Kong



*Stanley Complex *

*Project Data*
Location : Stanley, Hong Kong
Building Type : Commercial
Completion Year : 2005
Client : LCSD, FEHD and HAB
Site Area : 2,900 sq m
GFA : 7,200 sq m 


















*Scope of project:*
The Works to be executed comprise the construction of a four-storey high multi-purpose complex building (including a semi-basement) with an approximately 7,200 m2 covered floor area. The building is about 67.00 x 45.00 m overall and about 24.00 m high overall from lower ground floor to roof level with lower ground floor about 5.00 m below street level along the north side. The building comprises an integrated hall, stage, arena, office, courtyard, children playroom, store room, library, extension activities room, changing rooms, male, female toilets, table tennis room, dance room, multi-activities room, conference room, interview room, open terrace and associated facilities including building services installation, drainage, external works and other associated works. 

*Special Design Features:*
1.Different types of fair face concrete.
2.Facing bricks built in featured pattern.
3.A large proportion of glass curtain wall and skylight.
4.Raised glass floor and ¡¥Colt¡¦ solar fin system.
5.Combination of iron sections and plasterworks.
6.Staggered height Design with series of geometrical elements.


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

*International Wetland Park Phase II*

*Project Data*
Location : Tin Shui Wai, New Territories, Hong Kong
Building Type : Park
Completion Year : 2005
Client : Secretary for Health, Welfare and Food, HKSAR
Site Area : 610,000 sq m
GFA : 10,000 sq m

















]

The Hong Kong Wetland Park is on a 61 hectare site on the north-eastern edge of Tin Shui Wai, New Territories, Hong Kong. The Park is envisaged as a prime example of harmony with nature, environmental practice and sustainable development; unique to Hong Kong; seeking to provide equally for the very varied functions of conservation, tourism, education and recreation.

Integrated with the natural setting of a park, the structures of the buildings are purposely designed with landscape roof, timber cladding and multiple layers of shades. The Visitor Centre has a footprint of approximately 10,000m2 consists of three major Galleries, Resource Centre, Office, Caf坢, Shop, Play area and Toilets. The Satellite Building and three Bird Hides are situated in the external area. All display unique functions conveying wetland messages. 

*Green Concepts*
There are also 10 major green concepts embedded in the development as summarized in the following aspects.

1 Green Roof and orientation of the building allow the Visitor Centre envelope to achieve energy efficiency performance of approximately OTTV 16W/m2.
2 With the sizeable land of the park, a Geothermal Heat Pump Hybrid Air-conditioning system is adopted at the Visitor Centre. It saves up to 25% of energy over conventional cooling tower.
3 Natural lighting by means of skylights at Atrium (north light) and external toilets. External artificial lighting is minimized to reduce power consumption. Natural ventilation is implemented by means of high level windows at the Satellite Building.
4 Circulation ramps are built throughout G/F and 1/F galleries at the Visitor Centre to cater for disabled visitors and minimize the use of mechanical lifts.
5 Low capacity, 6-liter water closets are used to reduce water consumption at all toilets. Satellite Building has been designed to collect rainwater for flushing. Recycling of the lake water for a water feature saves water consumption.
6 Re-cycled Chinese bricks have been used as a brick wall on the south aspect of the Visitor Centre & Ticket Office to mitigate the effects of solar gain to the building. Timber fenders have been re-used in the freshwater marshes to serve as resting posts for habitats.
7 Sustainable timber from identified renewable sources is used throughout the whole project as vertical and horizontal louvers to provide shades for buildings and external landscape works.
8 The total amount of structural concrete used containing recycled aggregates or PFA as partial cement replacement amounts to about 75% of the total concrete volume.
9 Existing materials and plants at the Phase 1 site are reused or transplanted in the Phase 2 works. The existing Phase 1 Visitor Center would be converted into a new Ticket Office.
10 Predominantly native plant species which require less maintenance and water consumption are used for landscaping work.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I really like the Stanley Complex. And it's architecture and interior fits well with the area's laid-back environment.


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

*Public Mortuary at Area 26E, Kwai Chung*

*Project Data*
Location : Kwai Hei Street, Kwai Chung, New Territories, Hong Kong
Building Type : Medical and Health 
Completion Year : 2005
Client : Secretary for Health, Welfare and Food, HKSAR
Site Area : 9,670 sq m
GFA : 4,170 sq m















The theme of Nature is reverberating in every corner of this two storey building to echo the affinity between life and nature - the fully grown natural slope on which the building leans, the interior landscaped courtyards and skylights inviting sunlight to penetrate deep and the airy breathing space offered by the entrance plaza at the front of the building. Through them, a peaceful environment for grieving and relieving is created.

It is intended to change the public's deep-rooted impression of a cold and horrifying mortuary into a place where visitors face the sudden lost of their beloved in a heart warming and caring atmosphere.

Efficiency is another prime design objective which is achieved through a meticulously worked out layout to fit the operational flow of the mortuary together with the introduction of sophisticated electrical and mechanical systems.


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

*Two Primary Schools at Eastern Harbour Crossing Site, Yau Tong*

*Project Data*
Location : Yau Tong, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Building Type : School
Completion Year : 2005
Client : Secretary for Education and Manpower
Site Area : 15,300 sq m
GFA : 23,000 sq m


















This project consists of two non-standard 36-classroom Primary Schools located near Eastern Harbour Crossing in Yau Tong bounded by Yau Tong Road to the North and Cho Kwo Ling Road to the South. The two primary schools are HKCCCC Kei Fat Primary School, and SKH Yau Tong Kei Hin Primary School. Each School has 36 classrooms, 9 special rooms, 4 small group teaching rooms, a guidance activity room, 2 interview rooms, a staff common room, a conference room, a student activity centre, a library and an assembly hall.

The new MTRC Tseung Kwan O tunnel runs across the site diagonally from east to west, the school site falls within the MTRCL protective boundary. The design and construction of the schools meet all the Mass Transit Railway Protection statutory requirements.

Remark: Project information and images are provided by Wong Tung & Partners Limited and with written permission for exhibition in this web site


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

*Immigration Service Institute of Training & Development and Castle Peak Bay Immigration Centre*

*Project Data*
Location : Castle Peak Road, Tuen Mun, New Territories, Hong Kong
Building Type : Institutional
Completion Year : 2005
Client : Secretary for Security, HKSAR
GFA : 41,700 sq m

















*Brief*
Located near Cafeteria Old Beach in Tuen Mun, the project consists of a training institute for 286 trainees with residential and fitness facilities and an immigration centre for 400 detainees with supporting facilities. Buildings are sited and designed to minimize impact to neighborhood and natural setting.

*Features*
Segregation of circulation and functions for training institute and immigration center of contrast characters and security is needed. Drill yard is elevated to optimize site utilization and better linked with other school functions.

Sun-shading devices and low-E glazing are extensively used to cut down cooling load. Metal screens in the front of detention block are employed to reduce visual impact while solid cubic protrusions are provided in the back to achieve open vs. close contrast.

The buildings incorporate sustainable elements such as photo-voltaic panels, sun-shading devices, building recess, double height interior and utilize external and sky garden landscaping to integrate with the surrounding natural environment.


----------



## hala (Jul 18, 2004)

there will be more to come


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Technically, since the new airport opened after the handover, it would qualify in this thread.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

stanley's one looks fantastic - just that the contractor doesn't seem to be too good in completing the job.


----------

